
Phone and email records to be stored in new spy plan - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet/9090617/Phone-and-email-records-to-be-stored-in-new-spy-plan.html
======
verelo
All i can say is good luck, this is a great big waste of storage!

